# Centering mower blade on spindle



## Mower Dave (4 mo ago)

Im new to blade sharpening/reinstalling.Took blades off my Z425 to sharpen.When I
went to reinstall onto spindle I noticed the round opening on blade where bolt goes through 
is much wider than the bolt itself.How do you center the blade perfectly with such a wide hole in blade.
I would think there would be some kind of alignment groove or something.


----------



## 2billt (Aug 7, 2011)

The hole in the blade fits the spindle shaft. Place the blade on the spindle shaft and you'll see a shoulder that the blade fits on to. It usually has a lot of vegetation debris wrapped around it that needs cleaned off. The bolt is smaller than the blade hole but its washer is larger than the blade hole.


----------



## Mower Dave (4 mo ago)

Thanks so much..will jack it up tomorrow and reseat..after I clean it off.


----------

